# UBUNTU navigation



## Gast (10. Aug 2008)

Morgen,

ich weiß dass diese Frage jetzt nur im entferntesten hier in dieses Forum passt.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Navigation, wenn ich die Return- Taste werden normal alle zeichen gelöscht, bei mir wird aber nur ein Zeichen gelöscht wenn ich auf der Return- Taste draufbleib, genau das gleiche ist mit den Pfeiltaste, wenn ich draufbleib auf einem Pfeil, dann wird nur ein Zeichen in die jeweilige Richtung gehüpft,

Weiß da jemand Abhilfe?

navigate with return key only one step UBUNTU


----------



## Kim Stebel (10. Aug 2008)

hast du "Key presses repeat when key is held down" in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard eingestellt?


----------



## Guest (10. Aug 2008)

genau das wars, danke!!!


----------



## Kim Stebel (10. Aug 2008)

die "return" taste heißt übrigens backspace
return==enter


----------

